
Ask HN: How to find motivation to study/master Data Structures and Algorithms? - snacs
I&#x27;m a CS student. And I know this is is a shame but I&#x27;ve never found the motivation to really study and master DS and Algorithms. Can you please suggest ways to help me with that issue? thanks
======
j45
Either you connect what you have to learn to what you want to do, or it's not
important. At the end of the day you are either curious about most anything to
see how it works, or not, and it's something that can be built. If you're
looking for the motivation to be curious, find something you're already
curious about and interested in, see what algorithms might be at work in it,
and see if it ties back to the book.

Motivation isn't some magical discovery that carries you through the rest of
your days. Motivation is a daily bath to remind yourself of what's important
to you and why. Forget to bathe your mind and feelings and they'll stink and
seem worth staying away from.

------
kele
Why would you think it's a shame? You don't really have to be good at these
things to be a decent coder.

------
conqrr
Practice on leetcode.Find a partner or do group study.avoid TC and other OJ id
its only for interviews

------
bjourne
Why don't you think it's funny to study data structures and algorithms?

